# Health Care administration officer question



## Mapletree001 (28 Oct 2020)

:nod: hello, I would appreciate someone who is current/past HCA officer to share some insights/experiences.
background: I have passed CFAT, awaiting medical dates. Selected trades are HCA or LOG; It seems not much info available for HCA other than video/info on forces.ca. And I was told by recruiter there is only 6 postions available nationally, with 3 have been filled.

Q: why HCA is so limited, is it a very sought after trade?
    what HCA officer's day look like, say if they were posted to a base clinic, not overseas
    the HCA career video on forces.ca says the candidate will be promoted to sub-lieutenant right away after basic trainning, which seems being promoted quicker than some of other trades(not pilots). why is that though?

any other thoughts? appreicate it!


----------



## mariomike (28 Oct 2020)

Mapletree001 said:
			
		

> what HCA officer's day look like, say if they were posted to a base clinic, not overseas



All things Health Care Admin/HCA (merged)
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/18135.75
5 pages.


----------



## Mapletree001 (28 Oct 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> All things Health Care Admin/HCA (merged)
> https://navy.ca/forums/threads/18135.75
> 5 pages.



Thanks Mariomike, very useful info/discussion! do you have something(discussion threads) for LOG Officer, especially DEO. thanks


----------



## mariomike (28 Oct 2020)

Mapletree001 said:
			
		

> Thanks Mariomike, very useful info/discussion! do you have something(discussion threads) for LOG Officer, especially DEO. thanks



You are welcome. Good luck.  

You can search: Logistics Officer or Log Officer.


----------



## Mapletree001 (29 Oct 2020)

https://army.ca/forums/threads/17879.50.html

very informative link relates to LOG O, especially page 3. for those who are interested to explore...


----------

